# Hexenjäger



## Opranius (14. April 2007)

Bisher habe ich keine Infos über diese Karriere gefunden, aber der Kerl scheint ja einen auf Van Helsing zu machen:
http://www.warhammeronline.com/english/med...12192006_20.jpg

Bisher schaut das Waffenarsenal vom Hexenjäger recht attraktiv aus. Degen und eine altmodische Pistole, das erinnert zwar ein bisschen an den Hunter aus WoW, aber dafür kann man vielleicht zwei Schusswaffen gleichzeitig verwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was meint ihr, wird es nur eine genauso Langweilige Klasse wie der Hunter?


----------



## Kartoffel (14. April 2007)

da es dazu noch garnix gab würd ich mich mit Vermutungen etc zurückhalten zu der Klasse und ich bezweifle sehr stark das der Hexenjäger so wird wie der WoW Hunter


----------



## ska-ska (18. April 2007)

Also in ner Präsentation von WAR stand beim Hexenjäger Melee/ DPS
Tippe daher eher auf was Rogue-ähnliches. Vllt mit Fallen oder so


----------



## Leichenlager07 (13. Mai 2007)

Ich glaub nicht, dass der Hexenjäger groß was mit dem WoW-Hunter zu tun haben wird. Wird wohl eher ein Allrounder, bissel draufhauen, bissel schiessen, vielleicht noch bissel Gift versteuern oder Fallen legen. =)


----------



## Bramdal (19. Juni 2007)

Ich hofe doch das nicht viel an WoW gleicht igal bei was ^^


----------



## Infernox666 (23. Juni 2007)

Also ich glaube dr Hexenjäger hat so gut wie gar nichts mit dem Hunter zu tun weil ein hunter ein pet hat und der Hexenjäger hat ja kein pet oder irre ich mich.
Übrigens ist der Hexenjäger die einzigste interresante Klasse neben dem Maschinisten auf Seiten der Ordnung.Cooler Look, ne schöne Knarre und gesalbte Waffen.
Und in WoW gibts nunmal keine Jäger die ihre Nahkampfwaffen salben.
Und so langweilig ist doch der hunter nun auch nich oder.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (16. August 2007)

eher etwas zwischen schurke und schattenpriester oda so...

oder einfach.. ein Hexenjäger?

Ich kenn keine klasse in wow die ihm entspricht


----------



## Doomseeker (16. August 2007)

nochmal, net mit wow vergleichen.

der hexenjäger ist ein dmgdealer, und wenn es denn umbedingt sein muss, vergleich ihn mit nem schwert schurken ohne die versteckerei

der der noch am ehesten in das profil eines jäger passt, is der maschinist und vor allem der quig treiber


----------



## Arundil (16. August 2007)

Doomseeker schrieb:


> nochmal, net mit wow vergleichen.
> 
> der hexenjäger ist ein dmgdealer, und wenn es denn umbedingt sein muss, vergleich ihn mit nem schwert schurken ohne die versteckerei
> 
> der der noch am ehesten in das profil eines jäger passt, is der maschinist und vor allem der quig treiber




Ich geb ihm recht!


----------



## Guerilla (18. August 2007)

ach ja hunter is net langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nur mal so

aber mal zum hexenjäger... ich hab gelesen der wird fackeln tragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie soll den das bitt schön aussehen mitem kämpfen? will der den feinden den heimweg leuchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?? kann mich da mal wär aufklären


----------



## Hammerschild (18. August 2007)

Guerilla schrieb:


> ach ja hunter is net langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab keine Ahnung wie der Hexenjäger die Fackel nutzen wird - gibt ja noch kein Video.
Allerdings haben Fackeln die Angewohnheit zu brennen. Und Feuer tut so ziemlich jedem weh ... wenn man z.B. die Fackel wirft. Magnesiumfackeln haben einen hohen Blendeffekt etc. ! Es gibt ziemlich viele Sachen die man sich vorstellen kann.


----------



## Barret (19. August 2007)

wenn Mobs(sind nicht alle gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) nur in Lumpen gekleidet sind stell und der Hexenjäger die mit der Fackel in Brand setzen kann ... dann stell ich mir das ganz schön brenzlig vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guerilla (19. August 2007)

Hoffe ich mal das es für die gegener auch [ein Eimer Wasser] gibt damit sie sich die brände löschen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baranil (7. September 2007)

Der Hexenjäger wird sicher so wie der Schurke in WOW (sry für den Vergleich), 2 Nahkampfwaffen, gesalbte Waffen, ein paar fiese Tricks wie Fallen und das ganze als Dmg dealer wahrscheinlich von hinten, wenn er noch Verstohlenheit kriegt gibts gar keine Fragen mehr


----------



## Jb1988 (1. Oktober 2007)

also ich glaube er hat was von ein wow schurken aber auch net sehr viel. auf der War hp wo die klasse beschrieben wird steht das er gegner mit verhören schwächt und mit verurteilungen dan besiegt. mhh klingt für mich nach combo schurke kann aber auch so wie bei guildwars die assa sein oder ganz anders. es steht auch noch da das er ahnungslose gegner von hinten viel schaden zufügen kann, dass wiederum klingt auch wieder stark nach schurke genauso wie das salben der waffen, aber sonst erinnert mich nichts an den schurken. die waffen sind anders da auf der hp gesagt wird das er nahkapmpf waffen in der einen und eine pistole in der anderen hand trägt und auch das aussehn is ma völlig anders usw....

ich hoffe das er zwar ein wenig was von ein schruken hat da der schurke schon ein paar nette sachen drauf hat aber er sollte sich doch anders spielen.

noch was anders zu der klasse. ich fragen mich ob er sehr viel gespielt wird da er ja irgendwie style hat und dmg dealer werden ja generel sehr viel gespielt, ich hoffe ma nicht da es derzeit mein favorit ist^^


----------



## Jqe (2. Oktober 2007)

Das cools de wär e mischung zwischen nem jäger und nem schurke aber ich denke net dass der ein pet hat oder? Gibt es noch ne andere klasse auser skuichitreiber (oder wie der heisst) ein pet heat


----------



## yoba (3. Oktober 2007)

Den Hexenjäger würde ich eher wie die Meuchler in DAOC sehen, nur ohne die Tarnfunktion.
Dort hatten Sie 2 Waffen. Auf die Waffen wurde immer Gift aufgetragen(beim Hexenjäger soll das wohl Weihwasser usw. sein). Werden wohl styles anbringen und bestimmte stellungen beim Gegner nutzen müssen, damit sie den vollen dmgoutput erreichen. Und haben mit den Feuerwaffen die option auf einen gewissen Anteil Fernkampf.

Da das Spiel von Mythic entwickelt wird, sollte man auf jedenfall eher richtung DAOC sehen als auf WoW.
Von WoW werden sie wohl nur den einfachen Einstieg und das einfache Lvln integriert haben, aber nicht unbedingt die Klassen und ihre spielweise.


----------



## Jqe (3. Oktober 2007)

naja das lvn wird anscheinend nicht so einfach und das ist auch eal denn man bekommt verschiedene fähigkeiten zwischen den leveln


----------



## Badumsaen (3. Dezember 2007)

bitte nicht mit wow vergleichen, da graust es einen ja richtig!


----------



## Hexenjäger Dante coop. (5. Dezember 2007)

Guerilla schrieb:


> Hoffe ich mal das es für die gegener auch [ein Eimer Wasser] gibt damit sie sich die brände löschen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo ich gebe dir recht der hexenjäger wird sich warscheinlich im kampf zurückhalten ein bisschen nachdenken dann sich ein einzeles ziel zu packen und es zu bearbeiten . doch was ich mir net vorstellen kann ist wieder mit der pistole umgeht weil die haben gesagt das braucht zeit zum nachladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## payon (30. Januar 2008)

Jedenfalls scheint die witchhunter klasse schon sehr beliebt zu sein wird wohl von der überbevölkrung dem hunter aus wow schon gleichziehen...


----------



## Nh4z (4. April 2008)

Das was ich noch so im Kopf habe ist folgendes:

Der Hexenjäger kann sich in 3 Gebieten spezialisieren (nutze grad nicht die fachbegriffe, denn ich weiß nich mehr wo ichs gelesen habe, srry) :

 - Überrschungsangriff  ( da ist es dann wahrscheinlich wichtig, den Kampf zu beginnen )
 - Normaler Nahkampf ( Meele-DD eben )
 - Fernkampf ( mit der Wumme ordentlich austeilen )

Der Hexenjäger wird meistens mit ner Pistole, Machete, wie auch immer rumlaufen und nem Dolch, Säbel wie auch immer...

Übrigens:

Ich hab mal gelesen, es soll keine Stealth-Möglichkeit geben...also schwindet der Vergleich mit nem Schurken doch stark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (5. April 2008)

Stealth wird es geben, der Hexenjäger und die Hexenkriegerinn werden den im moment bekommen,

Allerdings: Der Stealth wird auf 2 minuten begrenzt, und er zieht Aktionspunkte ab, je länger man also im Stealth bleibt desto weniger punkte bleiben einem für den Anfang des Kampfes.

http://trailer.onlinewelten.com/videos,id3...vent_paris.html

man beachte die schöne schrift das man für die fähigkeit nicht im Stealth sein darf.


----------



## Emol (4. Mai 2008)

Bitte könnt ihr mal aufhören WoW mit Warhammer zu vergleichen? Warhammer gibts jetzt schon seit 1983! Der Hexenjäger hat rein gar nichts mit einem Schurken oder einem Jäger zu tun! Er ist dazu da Ketzer zu finden und sie dann zu vernichten, er jagt das Chaos und die die den Dämonen helfen wollen sich in der Welt zu manifestieren! Die Fackel ist dazu da um "mit der Flamme die Seele der Opfer zu reinigen". Er benutzt sie als normale Nahkampfwaffe. Nebenbei nutzt er heilige Artefakte und ähnliches um Dämonen zu bannen und zu töten! Sie dürfen jeden Anklagen und verurteilen den sie für schuldig befinden wenn sie ihrer Ansicht nach damit das Chaos zurückdrängen.

Edit: Hier ein Bild von Johann van Hal einem berühmten Hexenjäger.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Recc (17. Juni 2008)

ich denke schon das man den hexenjäger im groben sinne mit dem schurken vergleichen kann.

er kann durch bestimmte nahkampf attacken "Anschuldigungen" aufbauen (bis zu 5) und die kann er dann in einen "finisching" schuss auf die gegner loslassen

naja die pistole is natürlich was neues aber sehr cool ^^ im laufen auf den gegner zu ballern hat einen ziemlich hohen coolness faktor


----------



## Forc (24. Juni 2008)

ich glaub eher das istn Schurken-Paladin. weil er ja im kampf geschickt ist und den sigmarpriestern angehört


----------



## Moagim (24. Juni 2008)

Forc schrieb:


> ich glaub eher das istn Schurken-Paladin. weil er ja im kampf geschickt ist und den sigmarpriestern angehört



Forc trifft Klasse Hexenjäger kritisch....Klasse Hexenjäger stirbt.

Der gehört nicht dem Orden des Sigmar an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
Der Orden des Sigmar = Sigmarpriester. Selbst wenn er an Sigmar glaubt, gehört er deswegen nicht zu den Priestern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nach deiner Theorie müsste er somit alles als Ketzer ansehen was nicht Sigmar huldigt.
Es gibt noch andere (akzeptierte/tolerierte) Glaubensrichtungen als den Sigmarglauben....zb beten die Ritter des Sonnenordens NICHT Sigmar an....die verbrennt er deswegen auch nicht.

Wo siehst du am Hexenjäger denn einen Paladin? Fernkampfmöglichkeit (Pistole) Leder und verstärktes Leder als Rüstung..KEINE Plattenpanzer. Heiler ist er nicht...Tank ist er nicht....kein Pala.
Paladin = Beschützer der Schwachen und Hilflosen.....wenn einer das NICHT macht dann der Hexenjäger. "Unschuld beweißt gar nichts"


----------



## Forc (24. Juni 2008)

er arbeitet ja mit weihwasser reliquien uvm. und als beispiel jetzt beim pala eine attacke (exorzismus)


----------



## Moagim (24. Juni 2008)

Forc schrieb:


> er arbeitet ja mit weihwasser reliquien uvm. und als beispiel jetzt beim pala eine attacke (exorzismus)



Weihwasser macht ihn nicht zum Priester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....In den Tempel geh...Weihwasser kauf...fertig. 
Reliquien nutzen hat auch nichts mit Priester sein zu tun. Er kann sich die auch besorgen, deswegen ist er noch lange kein Priester.

Vom Weihwasser werfen oder mit einer Reliquie rumzufuchteln zum magischen Angriff des Exorzismus ist ein enormer Unterschied.
Hexenjäger sind KEINE Priester.
Hexenjäger sind auch KEINE Paladine.
Vergleichen kann man sie damit auch nicht. Sie sind nicht Edel, sie sind nicht gerecht, sie jagen einfach alle Arten von "Monstern". Dabei ist ihnen jedes Mittel recht.


----------



## HGVermillion (25. Juni 2008)

Forc schrieb:


> er arbeitet ja mit weihwasser reliquien uvm. und als beispiel jetzt beim pala eine attacke (exorzismus)


Moagim hats ja schon gesagt, da ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied zwischen Paladin und Hexenjäger, der Paladin würde sich alleine gegen eine vielzahl von Dämonen werfen und sie mit Rechtschaffenene glauben niederwerfen um ein Dorf zu schützen wo einige Einwohner vom Chaos korrumpiert werden.
Der Hexenjäger würde das gesamte Dorf anzünden, könnte ja einer mit dem Makel des Chaos entkommen.

Beim Exorzissmus würde der Paladin mit Magischer Energie das Licht direkt zum Feind bringen, zwischen Herz und Rippe ungefähr.
Der Hexenjäger beim Exorzissmus zündet den Feind einfach mit einer Fackel an, zwar auch zwischen Herz und Rippe aber ohne Magie.

Magie ist der Feind, das wissen Hexenjäger, und sie sehen ganz genau hin wenn ein Magier in der nähe ist, bereit ihm eine Fackel zu reichen sollte der die kontrolle über die Magie verlieren. Reliquien dienen eigentlich nur zum Schutz vor Dämonen und böser Magie, der Hauptteil seiner Kraft kommt von ihm selbst, und nicht von den Göttern die er anbetet.


----------



## Forc (25. Juni 2008)

achso das erklärt alles^^


----------



## Moagim (25. Juni 2008)

In einer Schlacht:

Magier: Stirb *zauber* zauber*
Hexenjäger hinter ihm: *Magier anstarr*
Magier: Äh, ist was?
Hexenjäger: Nein...nichts wichtiges.
Magier:*weiterzauber*
Hexenjäger: Ist doch wirklich toll jemanden zu verbrennen, nicht wahr?
Magier: Ja, ein wunderbares Gefühl....
Hexenjäger: Soso....*Notiz mach*
Magier: Was schreibst du da.....
Hexenjäger:Nichts wichtiges.....hattest du immer schon das Bedürfnis zu zaubern?
Magier: *Schwitz* warum fragst du....
Hexenjäger: Nur so.....

etc....


----------



## Recc (26. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> In einer Schlacht:
> 
> Magier: Stirb *zauber* zauber*
> Hexenjäger hinter ihm: *Magier anstarr*
> ...




made my day ^^ 

obwohl es sich ehr so anhört das der hexenjäger den magier darauf anbietet sich auf die couch zu legen anstatt in ein messer in den rücken zu rammen wie es sich gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (30. Juni 2008)

bin mal gespannt wie sie es schafen diese klasse zu balancen
sollte ja eig n melee sein hat aber trotzdem atacken die ihm den vernkampf ermöglichen


----------



## Rosengarten (1. Juli 2008)

@Geige: ES ist kein wirklicher Fernkampf. Die Reichweite seiner Pistole ist auf wenig Abstand zum Ziel eingeschrenkt und braucht lange zum nachladen, d.h. er feuert sie während er auf seinen Gegner zuläuft einmal ab und danach um ihm den Todesstoß zu geben. Beim Hexenjäger kann man also wirklich nicht von einem Fernkämpfer sprechen, da er vielleicht grad mal 3 verschiedene Schussarten besitzt, hab mir seine Skills nicht angeschaut, könen auch mehr sein, dennoch ist es kein Fernkämpfer. Man spricht beim Schattenkrieger auch nicht von einem Nahkämpfer, bloß weil bei ihm  die Option auf Nahkampf besteht, dennoch ist der Schattenkrieger mehr zum Nahkampf geneigt als der Hexenjäger zum Fernkampf......hoffe ich konnte helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## softcake_orange (27. August 2008)

Opranius schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich keine Infos über diese Karriere gefunden, aber der Kerl scheint ja einen auf Van Helsing zu machen:
> http://www.warhammeronline.com/english/med...12192006_20.jpg
> 
> Bisher schaut das Waffenarsenal vom Hexenjäger recht attraktiv aus. Degen und eine altmodische Pistole, das erinnert zwar ein bisschen an den Hunter aus WoW, aber dafür kann man vielleicht zwei Schusswaffen gleichzeitig verwenden
> ...



Der Hexenjäger ist die Schurkenklasse auf der Seite der Ordnung. Das gegenstück wäre dann die Hexenkriegerin auf Seiten der Zerstörung. Der Hexenjäger hat so ziemlich gar nichts mit dem Jäger von WoW gemeinsam. Die Pistole wird im Nahkampf ähnlich wie ein Streitkolben benutzt um den gegner zu stunnen. Der Hexenjäger ist eine der interessantesten Klassen in WAR.


----------



## Legendde (27. August 2008)

Hexenjäger kann sich für ca. 40 sekunden tarnen. Gegner mit hoher Initiative entdecken den HJ von Zeit zu Zeit. er hat aber in der Regel genug Zeit, sich an sein Ziel ranzupirschen. Allerdings einmal aus der Tarnung raus gibts die nächste erst wieder 60 Seks später, also nix mit entkommen durch Tarnung.

Das mit dem Nachladen. Es dauert ja seine Zeit, bis der HJ wieder Accusations aufgebaut hat und somit auch wieder schießen kann, genug Zeit also, um nachzuladen (mit eine Hand jedenfalls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## 1mperator (2. September 2008)

Hexenjäger schrieb:


> jo ich gebe dir recht der hexenjäger wird sich warscheinlich im kampf zurückhalten ein bisschen nachdenken dann sich ein einzeles ziel zu packen und es zu bearbeiten . doch was ich mir net vorstellen kann ist wieder mit der pistole umgeht weil die haben gesagt das braucht zeit zum nachladen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich denke mit der Pistole wirst du eben einen längeren Cooldown haben. Was mich wirklich interessiert ist ob die Fertigkeiten einem Hexenjäger angepasst sind, denn diese findet man eigentlich nicht gerade in der großen Überzahl auf dem Schlachtfeld in der Warhammer Welt, sondern eher in den Dörfern beim aufdecken von Chaoskulten und deren Vernichtung. Da ein Hexenjäger eigentlich eine ziemliche hohe Stelle hat im Imperium, da sein Wort gesetz ist bin ich auf die Umsetzung dessen sehr gespannt.


----------



## Abuso (4. September 2008)

also ich freue mich jedenfalls auf den witchhunter ! der hat mich irgendwie von allen klassen von anfang an in seinen bann gezogen . eigentlich wollte ich ja zerstörung spielen, aber das macht ja mittlerweile jeder, deshalb Ordnung und den witchhunter.
ach ja, das war auch so nen grund für ordnung.. =)

mfg abuso


----------



## sayire (15. September 2008)

wann bekommt man eigentlich nen hut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katalmacht (15. September 2008)

Hab mit 14 den ersten random Hut gefunden.


----------

